# 6320 fuel gauge problem



## Tony K. (Jun 21, 2020)

Have a 2005 j.d. 6320 .. Temp gauge will go from cold to over temp in just a minute or two.. Kill motor and restart and the gauge will read cold again then show over temp... Has a new gauge cluster installed and a new temp probe also... Any ideas as to why the temp gauge is doing this?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't say, but it should be reading full or empty!

I was going to say it was the probe, but that has been replaced. I'm wondering if there is an issue with a short or a ground in the wiring somewhere? One of the temp probes went south on my truck, and went from normal to max over heat in a flash. Had to replace the sensor in the cylinder head.


----------



## Tony K. (Jun 21, 2020)

Full or empty!! Lmao.. my mistake.. A wire short could be the problem


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Run a temporary wire to check out behavior. If that fixes your problem, then make it a permanent wire.


----------

